# Accepted?



## Lover of Words & Light (Feb 13, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has been accepted to USC or Chapman production? I have heard back from and been accepted to CalState LB, CalState LA, SFAI, and SFSU. I am anxious to begin hearing from the bigger schools!

Thanks!


----------



## cruisedude4 (Feb 27, 2008)

Chapman Film Production.


----------



## Lover of Words & Light (Feb 28, 2008)

I was accepted to Chapman Film Production too!


----------



## Rami7007 (Feb 29, 2008)

i was just accepted to chapman film production also! are you guys actually considering chapman if your other schools are a success as well?

Im pretty set on going there.


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Feb 29, 2008)

did you all send in your applications really early? I got mine in a week before the early deadline but i haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## Winterreverie (Feb 29, 2008)

Red-- I think this is an undergrad thread


----------



## Lover of Words & Light (Mar 1, 2008)

yea, I sent mine in early for undergrad. I am def. considering chapman even with other schools saying yes.


----------



## pythondrummer (Mar 1, 2008)

YEAAAHH!!

just got my acceptance letter today!  BFA in Film Production.  I am definitely considering chapman.  i am still waiting for a letter from USC to make my final decision.


----------



## KLondon (Mar 1, 2008)

It's strange to read about all you guys who are already accepted because you applied by early admission. I just turned in my transfer student application for Fall 08 yesterday so I still have a few months before I'll know.


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Mar 1, 2008)

oh haha...thanks winterreverie....it's hard to keep track of them all


----------



## Josh (Mar 2, 2008)

> Originally posted by redpokiepenguin:
> oh haha...thanks winterreverie....it's hard to keep track of them all



Well. This board is clearly marked "Undergraduate Film Schools."


----------



## Cinematical (Mar 2, 2008)

Man...I remember last year, this was me.

Oh, the nerve-wracking wait!


----------



## Lover of Words & Light (Mar 3, 2008)

If you get into USC will you choose there over Chapman, I'm torn between the 2.


----------

